# For our brothers and sisters down under.



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

No three nations are tighter and have demonstrated it so frequently as have the UK and Australia and us here in America.


----------



## Warrigal (May 3, 2015)

"We are one, but we are many" is an anthem that is sung in Australian schools where multiculturalism is alive and well.
I love hearing the kids sing it and it always brings a lump to my throat.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Loved that!  Thanks Jim.

I've visited twice and loved it!  Husband has quite a few relatives who emigrated to Australia from Scotland.  An aunt and uncle with their two sons were on the £10 boats in the 1950's.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Aww the lovely Judith Durham and the seekers...such beautiful voices.. 

Annie I think half of OZ are made up of £10 immigrants from Scotland.

We were all ready to move to Australia in the 60's when I was a child, but for reasons I can't reveal on the forum it was all cancelled.. 

The other half of Scotland migrated to Canada.. LOL>. ..I have quite a few  rellies in and around the Toronto area.. but we've lost touch since we all got older....


----------



## Kadee (May 4, 2015)

Yes Holly I don't mean any offence, The families , singles who sailed to Australia were referred to as £ 10 Poms 
I have mentioned in previous posts about the area I live , where many families came from Cornwell .. It must of been very hard to pack up and leave all your family, friends and the lifestyle and travel so far away, There again I can't speak for other countries but Australia didn't have any welfare, system and people had no other option than to work in slave like conditions. ( in this area children as young as 10 had to work a 10 hour day then attend school at night, if they failed to attend school they were it paid their sixpence a day)


----------



## oldman (May 4, 2015)

That sounds like a song that I heard in "The Lion King." Probably not, but maybe?


----------



## Warrigal (May 4, 2015)

It predates The Lion King so maybe Hollywood stole it?


----------



## Underock1 (May 4, 2015)

I remember during WWII, we had air raid drills in school, where they moved us out into the halls. We used to sit and sing songs.
One of the most popular was Waltzing Matilda. My sonwas a great Anglophile as I am myself. One of the first dates I took my wife on was to see the Scots Guards on their first visit to New York in Madison Square Garden. I remember almost getting emotional, when they came marching in. " Scotland the Brave" became one of "our songs". Love British TV. 
I watched the last night of the proms on You Tube. The crowds! "Land of Hope and Glory", with all of the flag waving. Just overwhelming.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Aww the lovely Judith Durham and the seekers...such beautiful voices..
> 
> Annie I think half of OZ are made up of £10 immigrants from Scotland.
> 
> ...



Loads of them in the US as well.  When I took husband to NC he was amazed at so many Scottish names!


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I remember during WWII, we had air raid drills in school, where they moved us out into the halls. We used to sit and sing songs.
> One of the most popular was Waltzing Matilda. My sonwas a great Anglophile as I am myself. One of the first dates I took my wife on was to see the Scots Guards on their first visit to New York in Madison Square Garden. I remember almost getting emotional, when they came marching in. " Scotland the Brave" became one of "our songs". Love British TV.
> I watched the last night of the proms on You Tube. The crowds! "Land of Hope and Glory", with all of the flag waving. Just overwhelming.




awwww what a lovely post. I know what you mean about getting emotional when you see and hear the Scots dragoon Guards...being an expat Scot it always chokes me too...and Last night of the Proms is just the most stupendous wonderful emotional night of the year!!


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Yes Holly I don't mean any offence, The families , singles who sailed to Australia were referred to as £ 10 Poms
> I have mentioned in previous posts about the area I live , where many families came from Cornwell .. It must of been very hard to pack up and leave all your family, friends and the lifestyle and travel so far away, There again I can't speak for other countries but Australia didn't have any welfare, system and people had no other option than to work in slave like conditions. ( in this area children as young as 10 had to work a 10 hour day then attend school at night, if they failed to attend school they were it paid their sixpence a day)




Oh no offence taken Kay...we all know that they were called £10 Poms..and it's often used in a derogatory manner although as you and all Australians already know that the actual name of the program was APMS The Assisted passage scheme ..but it was the Australian govt who desperately needed to swell the population and create a workforce for the Booming industries that had begun to spring up Post WW2 all over Australia  so they subsidised the fares to encourage people to migrate from the UK as well as residents of the British colonies ( Cyprus and Malta) and later they also extended the subsidised passage to other countries such as the Netherlands . Italy. Germany and Greece.  However the one stipulation was that they had to be White..no blacks were permitted to apply. Fortunately after about 20 years that policy changed and blacks and other non white nationalities were welcome migrate to Australia 

The idea was that migrants to work for at least 2 years to earn the cost of their passage or pay the full fare back to the Uk or their home country which of course was way beyond the means of most of the migrants, so they stayed in as you describe often appalling slave like conditions living in shanty towns or Nissan huts working like dogs for a pittance, shocked to find Australia was almost like a backward country compared to the UK .. many had a nervous breakdown, many sat it out and just waited for the 2 years to be able to return home, but for just as many who suffered or returned home, those who remained made good lives for themselves, and eventually helped to build and create the beautiful country that Australia is today.


----------

